# Ryobi BC30 Won't Fire



## ShadeTreeMech (Aug 27, 2010)

My Ryobi BC30 up and quit on me. I am not getting any fire, so I changed the plug - no luck. At this point I'm guessing that either the on/off switch is shot or that the ignition module is bad. I have pulled the switch out and checked it with an ohm meter and it seems to be working (no resistance in the run position, resistance in the stop position). I ordered a new module and installed it. Set the gap to .013 per Homelite technical support, and voila...still no spark. I actually broke the high tension lead on the new coil while I had it hooked up to an inline spark tester. So I'm on coil #3.

Homelite/Ryobi technical support has told me to check the flywheel to make sure the key is intact, and recheck the module gap - assuming both are good, I should be running like a champ. I looked at the flywheel key, which is machined into the flywheel, and it looks perfect - no wear, no fine cracks. I re-gapped the module. I put everything back together and still nothing. 

At this point I don't know what the next step is. Homelite support has been less than helpful. They simply repeat all the same info every time I call. Hoping someone on here can help me out a little. 

Ryobi Model # RY30060B
S/N: AH3400906


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

> I have pulled the switch out and checked it with an ohm meter and it seems to be working (no resistance in the run position, resistance in the stop position).


It should be just to opposite. In the on position it should show maximum resistance (open circuit) and in the off position it should be no resistance (show 0 on the meter).


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I just worked on a friends Ryobi that had a loose kill switch.The machine would start and run fine and then just quit for no apparent reason.I assumed it was fuel related until I put a spark checker in line and noticed I lost spark just as the engine would die.It had a flimsy slide switch that was affected by the engine vibration.Disconnect the wire to the switch then see if you have spark.


----------



## ShadeTreeMech (Aug 27, 2010)

hankster said:


> It should be just to opposite. In the on position it should show maximum resistance (open circuit) and in the off position it should be no resistance (show 0 on the meter).


I pulled that switch and checked it again. Zero at the run position, max at stop. It is one of those momentary switches that is always on, and you toggle it to kill the engine. I've got a new one in the package for another trimmer that I'm going to compare against.


----------



## ShadeTreeMech (Aug 27, 2010)

Talk about frustrating...I finally pulled the handle apart thinking that something between the switch and the engine had to be wrong. The wires coming off the switch were pinched between the grip and the shaft of the trimmer and bare. Now I just have to figure out how the spring attaches to the throttle trigger and I think I'm in business.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

ShadeTreeMech said:


> Talk about frustrating...I finally pulled the handle apart thinking that something between the switch and the engine had to be wrong. The wires coming off the switch were pinched between the grip and the shaft of the trimmer and bare. Now I just have to figure out how the spring attaches to the throttle trigger and I think I'm in business.


sheesh, 3 coils, you've probably already spent like $100 just on those, you must really be attached to this Ryobi to be willing to spend this much money and time on it.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

I have the same model on my bench also...doing the same thing! All suggestions welcome.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

hmmmm could there be a faulty system on these units ?

Sounds like a recall in the works 


790R ryobis were built to last reason why america branded units


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Still waiting for some divine help???


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you replaced your coil also? Have you tried unpluging the wire from the coil to kill switch? Did you set the air gap between the coil and flywheel to .010 or the thickness of a business card? Need to know what you did,before telling you what to try.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

USMC I've replaced coil/set gap.I didn't try unpluging kill switch...will try next and get back to you!Thanks for the imput!:thumbsup:


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Unpluged K/s still on luck??Checked plug wire to ground ...shouldn't that an open circuit?Its not ...?New coil too


----------

